# Silver Jubilee Setting/Pedal Recommendations



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Recently picked up a vintage 50W Silver Jubilee 112 combo and have been struggling to dial it in, notably the various volume controls as they seem to be quite interactive.

I took a screenshot of Slash’s AFD amp during a rig rundown video & those settings have gotten me in the ballpark. They are as follows:

Input Gain 3 (switch pushed in)
Lead Master 10
Output Master 7

Treble 5
Middle 6
Bass 7
Presence 6

I realize that the EQ will need to be tweaked according to cab/speakers, but curious as to how you guys are setting your volume controls.

If I leave the Input Gain at 3, I leave the guitar volume on 10 & can get a nice clean or crunchy rhythm tone by switching channels (i.e. engaging the Output Master), but the lead tone could use a little oomph.

If I increase the Input Gain up to 4-5 then I get a decent lead tone & can work the guitar’s volume pot for clean/dirty rhythm tones, although the cleans lose some clarity vs. the guitar volume full up + the Input Gain on 3.

So far I prefer the Input Gain set lower, is there a pedal anyone’s had good luck using with this amp for a lead boost?

P.S. In case it’s not obvious, I’ve been using this amp with a Les Paul.

@jdto
@sulphur
@pat6969
@cboutilier


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lead boost for a marshall? SD-1.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was using an HXFX with mine so not an actual pedal but I really, really liked the Minotaur out front which I believe is a Klon copy. It gave a slight volume and gain boost but still sounded full and thick, unlike the tubescreamer which kills most of the low end.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Good to know about the TS.

I no longer have a Klone but just picked up a Prince of Tone in a trade, so maybe I’ll start there as my other choices are a treble booster & an assortment of MIAB “foundation” ODs.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I liked the SoloDallas Storm in front of my Mini Jubilee, which basically "oomphed" the tone I liked into a more dynamic, edgier and louder version of itself. It's been a while and I don't remember any settings anymore, but the EQs were all in that similar middle of the range you list above.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jubilee owners - what are your amp settings?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

This works for me.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Nano+ with five pedals on it, all running into the effects loop.

There's a mini Polytune, Maritime Analog (Butcher Pedals) Bullfrog boost (germanium treble booster), Boonar delay, Southampton Pedals Utility Knife and a TRex Creamer verb.

I use the amp in the clean channel set crunchy and use the TB to put it over the top.

Presence - 2 
Bass - 6 
Middle - 6
Treble - 4

OM - 6
LM - 4
IG - 7


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, fellas. I’ll play around with these & report back to the class.


----------

